

iOS Security - v0lt4n
http://images.apple.com/iphone/business/docs/iOS_Security_May12.pdf

======
seppo0010
> Sorry! This document is not publicly available.

>

> The owner has set this document to private.

>

> You will not be able to read it unless the owner changes it to public on
> their "My Documents" page, or sends you a direct link.

------
zurn
Useful overview of the mechanisms if you filter out the sales-speak, but hard
to evaluate for the security layman.

